# dumb question about coloring genetics



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

Can a black and tan mom and a red and black dad turn out a sable pup?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey that's easy - nope.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

double nope...


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Unless the black and tan is really a patterned sable instead of a true black and tan.


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think so. Ill be getting a sable the next time.


----------

